# Sticky  VX.2 Loudspeaker Kit



## Creative Sound

This new kit featuring a pair of our very wide range VWR126X and the low distortion LD25X tweeter is now available for order.























You can order here VX.2 $300 per kit including shipping.

Introduction

This speaker kit is the 3rd design using the new CSS Next Generation drivers and it was introduced at the 9th Annual Vancouver Island DiyFEST in late August. They were designed using the Parts Express cabinets and this provides an easier way for many people to do their own speaker builds.

The drivers are two of our VWR126X very wide range mid woofers and our low distortion LD25X. Both of these use the XBLTM motor topology under license and the VWR also uses the RevSurroundTM under the same licence.

The crossovers included in the kits use good entry level components. Al believes in working with simple crossovers not dozens of crossover components plus protection networks to obtain a far superior sound.

The complete construction manual with numerous pictures will be included with the kit. Given the relatively small driver opening the crossover will be split into 2 parts and templates for these are also included.

This design was done with the slot port which is preferred by many designers. Sealed the F3 would be 97Hz and we have the specifications for a number of other tuning frequencies based on 1.5" round ports. Please contact CSS for further details.

Options

Please contact CSS before ordering if you require any of these.

Parts Express Cabinets - 2 styles, 3 finishes - rectangular are $90 each and curved $116 each, including shipping if ordered with the kit
Bi wire binding posts (second set plus links)
Grill cloth and magnets (if you are building your own cabinets)
Finished Parts Express Grills and magnets
Extra uncut blank baffles in case of serious errors in cutting driver holes 
Vibration damping sheets
Acoustic absorption sheets (both 1/2" and 1" available)
Assembled crossovers
Round ports


----------

